# No-Till Misconceptions



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

12 misconceptions regarding no-till according to this Indiana Ag advisor.

Regards, Mike

http://www.agweb.com/article/the_dirty_dozen_no-till_misconceptions/


----------



## rjmoses (Apr 4, 2010)

I like the last line best: "Some farmers will find it easier to give up rather than work through the problem."

Too true in everything!

Ralph


----------

